# Saddle Stress - High Withers / Big Shoulders



## ducktails (27 April 2009)

I am looking for any help or advice on a saddle for my horse.

I have finally fulfilled my dream of buying a horse after a 5 year break. I am now experiencing all sorts of dilemma's when fitting a saddle.

She is rather a funny shape after a winter of not much work and poor grass, and although she is piling on the pounds the top line will only come from building up her back which can't really happen until I can find a saddle and can ride.

I have of course been in contact with master saddlers etc, but they are all sooo busy atm and the earliest appointment I can get is the 11th may. My girl in the mean time thinks she is on holiday and whilst enjoying the spring grass is also feeling pretty full of her self.

so the problem, She is 16.2hh and still growing, She is high withered but has alot of shoulder. I originally thought about a synthetic or a saddle with an adjustable tree to allow for her to change but anything I seem to get to clear the withers is to tight across her shoulders. Someone out there must have experienced this and have some advice on what to go for? pleasssse! x


----------



## Diggerdog (27 April 2009)

Have a look at the Balance Saddles website. Even if you don't go for one of their saddles, the fitting concept and pads works really well.

http://www.balanceinternational.com

I use the Balance pads with a Wintec Wide saddle on my TB, who has high withers and broad shoulders, and it works very well. As he builds up more muscle along his back, I am gradually reducing the thickness of pads that he needs.

Only one word of warning - you need to be well balanced yourself. If you sit crooked or are wobbly, the saddle will move more than if it is "clothes-pegged" onto her back.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (27 April 2009)

Thorowgood do a high wither synthetic saddle and they are quite straight cut to allow for her shoulder but I would definately get a saddle fitter to fit a saddle for you. 

Good luck in finding the right saddle.


----------



## Rollin (27 April 2009)

I had the same problem with one of my Shagya Arabs not only high withered but steeply sloping.  I opted for a made to measure Cliff Barnsby combination saddle on an open dressage tree.

Devlivery times were very good for a m to m.


----------



## ducktails (27 April 2009)

I have tried the thorowgood t4 with the view of buying a t6 (which I actually think is a really nice looking saddle) measured correctly the high wither gp with the medium wide plate although is fine on the withers sits way to tight on the shoulders. The wide plate is better but not great on the shoulders but pressing on the spine. I have spoke to a master saddle who in his own words said that I should be able to get the thorowgood to fit, and another who said no way will it fit because of her shape. 

I will defiantely be getting anything i buy fitted by someone qualified just trying to see what solutions others have used.


----------



## zoon (27 April 2009)

My WB has very high withers which are quite skinny and prominent, then as you get to the shoulder he suddenly widens out massively.  Very odd shaped beast, and a made to measure was the only option.  I went with a WOW in the end, made especially for his freak shape as this seemed to allow for the massive movement of his shoulders - they just slide under the saddle as he moves his legs back.  Other saddles seemed to restrict his big movement


----------



## air78 (27 April 2009)

You could get a second hand saddle company saddle off ebay. They have adjustable tree's which can be done by a fitter. I think their nice soft squishy serge pannals are much better than other adjustable saddle's at that price point...... I think if you compared one to a wintec/ throwgood etc you'd be suprised by the difference in general 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It sounds like your horse has very little top line and/or some previous saddle damage from a narrow saddle. Buy yourself an adjustable prolite pad and tell the fitter that you want to use it with the saddle. They will then be able to fit the saddle much wider and as your horse builds up, you can reduce the thickness of the pad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 before getting it adjusted again.


----------



## Ali2 (27 April 2009)

I'd second the WOW - love mine


----------



## Donkeymad (27 April 2009)

Can you post some photos of your horse? there are very few horses for whom the Thorowgoods cannot be fitted, you may well have one of those few!! Anyhow, photos wll give a better idea of what the proble may be.


----------



## Rana (28 April 2009)

I had the same problem with mine - high withers, sloping back, humungous shoulders.

She needed a medium-wide saddle to fit on her shoulders, but needed a front gusset with extra flocking to clear her withers.  The only one we could find to fit her was a Black Country.  Link  here .


----------



## Nosey (28 April 2009)

I would strongly advise you to get a really good saddler!! I had a horse with this shape. What clears the high withers can then tip the saddle backwards. There weren't many saddles at all that fitted him and even then the saddler needed to alter the best fit slightly by taking stitching out and altering flocking too. This was after 1st two saddlers got fitting wrong and he got back probs.


----------



## ihatework (28 April 2009)

What type of saddle are you wanting? And what is your budget?

I would probably say if you are happy with a GP type saddle then look for those that are slightly straighter cut e.g. VSD, WH types. 
By the sounds of it a drop panel and full gusset are essential, what this will do is raise the saddle and fill in the hollows around the wither, giving you the wither clearance but without going too narrow hence allowing your horse to continue developing topline.

If you can stretch to a new price then you will find it easier to find a model to suit (Black Contry, Barnsby and Ideal) would all be good places to start as their saddles are relatively easy for a master saddler to adjust.


----------



## TPO (28 April 2009)

I'm feeling your pain! I have a horse the exact same. 16.3hh TB with not only high but long withers and massive shoulders. He's just coming back into work so no top line either.

So far I've tried ideal, jefferies, hawk, GFS, wintec, thorowgood and Saddle company.

My trouble is there's not a good saddle fitter in my area that I trust to get the perfect fit so very stressful!

I tried the thorowgood T4 in med and it was too low. With an adjustable prolite pad it sat up off his withers but I am worried this makes it too narrow. Next plan is to get a wide T6 to try with the fish. 

Just now my mare's m/w Saddle company with prolite pad and thin shims fits. It's off his spinal process and sits behind his shoulders so not interferring with his movement. It's just not comfy at all for me and I feel like it puts me in the wrong position.

I've been recommended to try a Barnsby and Exselle saddle as apparently they are built on TB trees so on the hunt for some just now. 

If you have a saddle fitter that you trust then that's half the battle and I envy you!! 

Will keep an eye on this post for suggestions. Plan just now is to trailer him across to a fitter. Good luck

Can you long rein her/him just now not only for exercise but to help build topline and hopefully make saddle fit that bit easier.


----------



## sar1 (28 April 2009)

After trying a lot of saddles, my horse, high withers with dip behind and huggge shoulders, jumps in a stubben MF Spezial and has a KN dressage saddle.


----------



## Third_Time_Lucky (28 April 2009)

Had similar problem with one of my previous boys, high withers, uneven muscle tone on either side of withers and big shoulder.  As he was only just 5 and would change shape more than once as he developed saddler suggested I use VSD Wintec with medium gullet but also use Korrector Pad which would help with the narrowness and uneven muscle tone in the wither area.  Korrector pads have four air pockets that you can adapt as necessary.  Certainly did the trick for my boy.  Not intended to be a permanent solution, only until he stopped changing shape due to age/work level etc. and then we could relook at what saddle would be best for the future. 

Currently using Thorowgood T4 High Wither on my new boy.  Although he is 8 he's been out of regular work for about 5/6 months prior to me buying him a couple of months ago.  Within these two months he's changed shape significantly and I've already had to have saddle reflocked to take account of the muscle he's developed.


----------



## 3Beasties (28 April 2009)

I have a Harry Dabbs High wither saddle I am considering selling, 18" Medium Wide, only a year old. Please PM me if you are interested!


----------



## gothdolly (29 April 2009)

This is interesting for me - I have a TB x who is has huge shoulders, has been out of work since last September. I have only owned him for 7 weeks so Im working him from the ground but I can see that saddle fitting is going to be hard. He has muscle wastage, very high withers, damage from a previously badly fitted saddle and rugs, and is very "touchy" across his back. At the moment Im lunging and long reining to try to build up some top line...


----------



## Shazzababs (30 April 2009)

I have a Fieldhouse Event saddle in my loft which would probably fit your horse.

I had a TB with a similar problem and I ended up having this saddle specially adjusted to fit him (although he still needed a gell pad underneath), its medium wide at the back and meduim narrow\ over padded at the front try and clear his whithers.  Don't have the horse any more as he passed away several years ago.

Not sure how close to Somerset you are but if you are interested in giving it ago let me know.


----------



## EllieK (30 April 2009)

It may be worth trying a kieffer as they have cut back fronts to avoid withers but will allow for big shoulders 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the newer ones are quite easily adjusted by a saddler.


----------

